# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وسائل إصلاح القلوب (للمنجد) حفظه الله

## محمد طه شعبان

*إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. وبعــد: فيسرني أيها الإخوة! أن أرحب بكم في هذه الليلة، وموضوعنا فيها: (إصلاح القلوب) والحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع كبير وضخم، ولا يمكن أن يفي به الكلام في ساعة مثلاً، كما أنه يحتاج إلى إعداد، ويحتاج إلى بحث وتفكير، ولا شك أن القلب سريع التقلب: 
وما سمي الإنسان إلا لنسيه ولا القلب إلا أنه يتقلب*




*إن الله عز وجل يثبت من يشاء من أصحاب القلوب، ويزيغ قلوب من يشاء سبحانه وتعالى، ولذلك كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول: (يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك) نظراً لأن تقلب القلب سريع جداً، وأنه يتقلب كما تقلب الريح الريشة في الأرض الفلاة، وهذا القلب يتغير كما يغلي القدر تحته النار، فيتصعد الماء من الأسفل إلى الأعلى ثم ينزل وهكذا، وذلك لأن القلب في غاية الحساسية، ولأن المؤثرات التي تؤثر في القلب كثيرة جداً، وهو سريع التقلب والتغير. ولا شك أن إصلاح القلوب يعتمد على أمرين: الأول: جلب المصالح له، وتغذيته بالأمور النافعة. ثانياً: درء المفاسد عنه وقطع الأمور المفسدة له. فلا شك أن مما يصلح القلب مثلاً: العبادات، من الصلاة، والصيام، والزكاة، والصدقات، وقراءة القرآن، وذكر الله...
إلخ. فهذه الأمور من المصلحات، وهي عبارة عن أغذية تغذي القلب، ولا شك أن من الأشياء التي يجب قطعها عن القلب حتى يصلح: أنواع المفسدات: كالكفر، والبدعة، والمعصية، والحسد، والغضب، والكبر، والعجب، ونحو ذلك. فهذه الأشياء لا بد أن تقطع حتى يصلح القلب، وسنتحدث في هذه الليلة -ولا نستطيع أن نتحدث عن أكثر الأمور، ولكن سنتحدث- عن بعض ما يصلح القلب من الأمور التي لا بد من الأخذ بها، حتى يصلح هذه القلب، وعن بعض الأمور التي لا بد من إزالتها، أو على الأقل التخفيف منها ما أمكن ذلك حتى لا يفسد هذا القلب.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الورع:
*وسنتحدث من ضمن ما نتحدث فيه عن الأمور التي تصلح القلب، من وسائل إصلاح القلوب، ومن المنازل المهمة التي لابد للعبد أن يأتيها حتى يصلح قلبه: الورع، والزهد، والتذكر، والتفكر، والحذر من مفسدات القلب، ككثرة الخلطة والتمني والتعلق بغير الله، والشبع، وكثرة النوم، وسنتحدث كذلك عن شيء يسير من ضرر الذنوب على القلوب، ومن أهمية الاعتناء بالخواطر والأفكار الذي هو باب مهم من أبواب إصلاح القلوب، وسنبتدئ الكلام عن الورع: الورع لا شك أنه من المطالب العظيمة التي لا بد منها لإصلاح القلوب.
من عمليات السعي في إصلاح القلوب أن يكون الإنسان ورعاً، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتورع فقال: (وكن ورعاً تكن أعبد الناس). والورع في اللغة: هو الكف والترك، وفي الشرع: ترك كل شبهة، أو ترك ما حاك في نفسك، هذا هو الورع، ويعرفه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله بقوله: الورع ترك ما تخاف ضرره في الآخرة، فأي شيء تخاف وتخشى أن يكون له أضرار في الآخرة؛ فتركه هو الورع، ولا يبلغ العبد درجة المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به حذراً مما به بأس، هذه منزلة من المنازل، لا يبلغ العبد درجة المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به خوفاً مما به بأس، خوفاً من أن تتدرج به الحال حتى يقع في أشياء فيها ضرر فعلاً.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أمثلة على الورع:*وبعض الناس يتركون المشتبهات ويفعلون المحرمات، وبعض الناس يتورع عن المشتبهات، ولكنهم يتركون الواجبات، يتورع عن الشبهات ولكنه يترك بعض الواجبات، وبعض الناس يتورع عن الشبهات لكنه يفعل المحرمات، وكمثال على هاتين المسألتين: أولاً: رجل توقى من درهم شبهة في ماله، لكن قضاء الدين الواجب لا يقضيه، فقضاء الدين واجب، لكنه مهمل في قضاء الدين، يدع صاحب الدين ينتظر ولو جاءه يقول: ما عنده، لكن تجده في بعض القضايا التي تتعلق بالأموال دقيق جداً وفي الأشياء المشتبهات ويتصدق بكذا ويفعل كذا، وهذا يوجد عند كثير من العامة. ومن أمثلة الورع: الخروج من خلاف العلماء: فإذا كان عندك مسألة تستطيع إذا تصرفت تصرفاً معيناً ألا تكون قد خالفت أحداً من أهل العلم، فإذاً: الأحوط أن تفعل هذا الفعل لأن الخروج من الخلاف في كثير من الأحيان يكون من الورع. ومن الورع: فعل ما يشك في وجوبه، فلو شك أحد في هذا الأمر أنه واجب، فهذا من الورع بشرط ألا يخالف السنة، وليس من الصحيح التوقف عن كل أمر فيه خلاف أي: كلما وجدت خلافاً في الأمر تقول: ما أفعل، لا.
فقد يكون الخلاف مرجوحاً، وبالتالي عندك فسحة أن تفعل. مثلاً: في باب العبادات إذا كان عند أحد شبهة، هل العبادة هذه ثبتت أم لا؟ فعنده شك، فما هو الأحوط؟ هو الآن لا يعلم هل هي مشروعة أم غير مشروعة، فهناك احتمالات: عنده احتمال أن تكون مشروعة، واحتمال أن تكون مستحبة واحتمال أن تكون بدعة، فماذا يفعل؟ يترك لأن الأصل في العبادات الحظر حتى تثبت المشروعية. وهناك نقطة مهمة وهي أنه ليس للإنسان أن يُلزم غيره بما تورع عنه هو، فمثلاً: أنت تشك في الدجاج الفرنسي -مثلاً- ما تأكل منه، لكن هل يجوز لك أن تلزم كل الناس بعدم الأكل منه وتقول: حرام عليكم يجب عليكم ألا تأكلوا، لا.
فالتورع لا يُلزم فيه الناس، قد ينصح مثلاً، تتباحث معه في الأمر لكن لا تلزمه بتورعك أنت، لأنه قد يكون عنده ليس بشبهة، والإنسان قد يتحمل الشدة في بعض الأمور على نفسه لكن -مثلاً- أقرباؤه أو نساؤه قد لا يتحملون ذلك. وعلى العموم فإن الورع يختلف باختلاف حال الأشخاص والأحوال، فتطبيق الورع في زمن الصحابة غير زماننا، وكذلك لو كان شخصاً ملتزماً، فأنت تحثه بشكل أكبر على الورع، لكن قد لا تحث الشخص العادي على هذا الأمر لأنه قد لا يطيق فعله الآن فقد ينفر منك. وكذلك مجالات الورع ليست سواءً، فالتورع في مجال المطعوم والمشروب، غير التورع في مجال الأثاث مثلاً، أيهما أشد المطعوم والمشروب أم الأثاث؟ طبعاً المطعوم والمشروب الذي يدخل في الجسم، ويتغذى عليه الجسم، لكن هل يعني هذا أنه إذا جاء واحد وقال: أنا عندي أموال ربوية ما آكل منها، والله ما آكل منها، ولا أشتري منها طعاماً ولا أدخل شيئاً حراماً على جسدي، لكن أنا اشتريت بها سيارة، فنقول أين الورع؟ هذه سخافة! صحيح أنك ما أدخلتها في جسمك، لكنك استعملت المال المحرم.
فالأموال الربوية حرام عليك، فبعض الناس يظن أن الورع عن الربا ما يدخله بطنه، لكن يمكن أن يستعمله في أشياء كالأثاث والسيارات ونحو ذلك، وهذا حرام، لكن بعضها أشد من بعض، والتورع في التدقيق في نفقات العبادة كالحج غير النفقات العارضة الأخرى، لأن الحج لا بد أن يكون من كسب طيب (وذكر الرجل أشعث أغبر يمد يده إلى السماء: يا رب يا رب، ومطعمه حرام، ومشربه حرام، وملبسه حرام، وغذي بالحرام، فأنى يستجاب له).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أقسام الورع:
*والورع على أقسام: ورع في الأرباح والأموال، وورع في الأعطيات التي تأتي من السلاطين وهبات الناس، بعضهم يقول: الشركات المساهمة فيها أسهم نشتري أم لا؟ يقول: أنا لا أدري فقد يكونون هم يضعون أموال الشركة في البنك ويأخذون عليها أرباحاً -أقصد ربا- ويوزعون من الربا كأرباح على المساهمين، قد يعملها كثير من الشركات الآن. إذاً: ماذا نفعل؟ نقول: إذا اشتبهت عليك الأمور؛ فلا تشتر من هذه الأسهم، أي: هذا من الورع، أنك لا تشتري هذه الأسهم وأنت تعلم أن سياسة عامة الشركات أن تضع أموالها في بنوك ربوية، وتأخذ عليها ربا، وتوزع أرباحاً على المساهمين، أو تدخله في رأس المال وتوسع المنتجات مثلاً، أو نشاطات الشركة أو فروعها ومكاتبها وهكذا. ومن الورع: التورع عن هبات السلاطين، نظراً لأن كثيراً منهم يأخذونها ظلماً أصلاً، فإذا أعطيتها من قبلهم تكون قد أخذت شيئاً من طريق أخذ بالظلم. ومن الورع: الورع في الفتيا: فهنالك أناس تجد الفتيا على طرف لسانه، فلا يكاد يسأل إلا ويجيب، سواء يعلم أو لا يعلم، متأكد أو غير متأكد فإنه يجيب، ولا يتورع أن يفكر في المسألة أولاً قبل أن يقول شيئاً، ثم ينظر هل عنده علم فعلاً، أو يغلب على ظنه، أو ينظر الحديث هذا كأنه جواز، وهذا كأنه تحريم، وهذا كأنه وكأنه وهكذا، فهؤلاء الناس الذين لا يتورعون في إجابة الناس على أسئلتهم بالفتيا، ولا يعلمون أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: (من أُفتي بفتيا غير ثبت فإنما إثمه على من أفتاه).
لقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يتدافعون الفتيا، وكان الصحابة رحمهم الله يُسأل الواحد منهم فيدفعها إلى غيره والآخر إلى غيره حتى ترجع إليه هو، وقال بعضهم: إنكم تتساهلون في الإفتاء، في مسألة لو وردت على عمر ؛ لجمع لها أهل بدر ، وسأل رجل إبراهيم النخعي وهو من هو في علمه، فقال لهإبراهيم : ما وجدت من تسأله غيري؟! فلاحظ هذا إبراهيم النخعي العالم، يقول للسائل لما جاءه بالمسألة قال له: ما وجدت من الناس من تسأله إلا أنا؟ اذهب واسأل غيري، وابحث عن العلماء، وإذاً هو يعلم أن هناك غيره من يفتي في البلد، ولو كان يعلم أنه ليس هناك إلا هو لتعين عليه الجواب؛ لأن كتم العلم لا يجوز، ولكنه تورع أن يفتي وغيره في البلد يفتي، دع العالم الآخر يتحمل المسئولية، ما دام هناك من يفتي غيري، كان الصحابة يتدافعون الفتوى ورعاً يخشى أن يخطئ. ومن أنواع الورع: الورع في الكلام في الناس وتقويمهم: فبعض الناس عنده شهوة تقويم الأشخاص: هذا العالم فقيه، وهذا غير فقيه، وهذا واع، وهذا منغلق، هذا داعية أو خطيب أو محاضر وهذا كذا وهذا كذا، فهناك شهوة عند كثير من الناس في تصنيف الأشخاص، فهو يجلس في المجالس ويصنف الأشخاص، وهذه المسألة توافق هوىً في النفس؛ لأنه يشعر المتكلم أنه أعلم منهم، ولذلك فهو يستطيع أن يصنفهم.
ولذلك يأخذ راحته في تصنيف الناس، وربما اغتاب أحدهم، ووقع في الغيبة المحرمة، وإذا سُئل عن ذلك أو نبه قال: يا أخي الجرح والتعديل وأنتم تعلمون الجرح والتعديل والعلماء تكلموا في الرواة و..و..و...
إلخ. إذاً: الداعي الكبير، والضرورة الذي جعل بعض أهل العلم يتكلم في بعض الرواة، من أجل حفظ حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنت الآن تأخذه وتستعين به على ماذا؟ تريد أن تحفظ به ماذا؟ أولئك تكلموا في الرواة كلاماً حقاً وهم جهابذة، وطبقوا قول الله تعالى: وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا [الأنعام:152] من أجل إنقاذ حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأنت الآن تريد أن تتكلم في الأشخاص، وتقوم الأشخاص، وتصنف الناس، أي: ما هي المصلحة العظيمة التي عندك لتوازي المصلحة التي عمل من أجلها أهل الحديث في حفظ حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!! كذلك الورع -وهو يشبه الورع في الفتوى- وهو الورع في نقل الفتاوي، فهناك كثير من الشباب -وبالذات في هذه المرحلة وفي هذا الوقت- كثر النقل في الفتاوي: سمعت الشيخ فلاناً غير رأيه صار كذا، وفلان أفتى بكذا، سمعت كذا وسمعت كذا..
وصارت المسألة يقولون ويقولون ولم يسمع بأذنه.
ولذلك صار الواحد لا يستطيع أن يعتمد على فتوى شيخ إلا إذا كان الذي أخبره ثقةً سمعها بنفسه، صار الواحد الآن من كثرة الإشاعات، ومن كثرة النقل الخطأ في الفتاوي، وعدم التورع في نقل الفتاوي، صار الواحد لا يستطيع أن يعتمد على أن الشيخ فلاناً أفتى بكذا؛ إلا إذا كان الناقل له ثقةً سمعها بنفسه، وهو ثقة في صدقه، وثقة في فهمه؛ لأن بعض الناس صادقون في الكلام، لكن عندهم انحراف في طريقة التفكير، فهو يتخيل أن العالم أفتى بالجواز وهو لم يفت بالجواز، يتخيل أن العالم يتكلم عن الواقع، بينما العالم كلامه نظري، العالم تكلم في مسألة نظرية، هذا فهم أن العالم يتكلم على الواقع، فنقل الفتوى على أنها عن الواقع بينما العالم يتكلم في شيء نظري، يتكلم في أمور في الكتب ويقوم ويفرع المسألة، فيفهم صاحبنا أنه يتكلم عن الواقع، فينقل الفتوى على أنها على الواقع، مع أن الشيخ ما نزلها على الواقع، مجرد ذكر تفصيل أهل العلم في الكتب. وأنواع الورع كثيرة، أي: الورع في المطاعم والمشارب ونقل الفتوى وتصنيف الناس وتقويمهم، والورع في النصح، والورع في تقديم النصيحة بحيث أنها لا تتعدى الواجب الشرعي في النصيحة، ولا يكون فيها تشفٍّ من الناس الذين ينصحون بشأنهم وهكذا. ومن الأمور أيضاً: -أي: من الورع- ترك الأشياء التي لم يتبين فيها وجه الحق، أو لم يتبين فيها الحلال من الحرام، فلو أنك بحثت في مسألة الدجاج المستورد، فمثلاً وصلت إلى نتائج مختلفة: أن هذا الأكل جاء من بلاد النصارى وهم أهل كتاب، نأكل ذبائحهم حسب الأصل، نعم، ولكن بلادهم فيها أحزاب شيوعية وعلمانية وهؤلاء أصحاب الحزب الشيوعي لهم مصانع، فالشبهة قوية جداً، باستعمالهم آلات غير شرعية كالخنق والإغراق والصعق والقتل بالمسدس، وغير ذلك. فالمسألة في النهاية صار عندك فيها شكوك وشبهات كثيرة، فما هو الورع؟ ترك الأكل من هذا اللحم مثلاً، لأن عندك مستندات، وليس وسوسة، لكن بعض الناس يوسوس، وليس عنده مستندات، ما سمع أن هناك أشياء من طرق الذبح غير الصحيحة، ولا سمع أنه توجد مصانع لأناس من غير أهل الكتاب ...
إلخ. فيعقد الموضوع ويكون الورع الترك، فيترك كل شيء، فإذا صار عنده وسوسة في ترك كل شيء صار مُعقداً فعلاً، ترك كل شيء، فالمشكلة الآن أن الحرام شاع في العالم وانتشر، حتى قال بعض العلماء -وهذا من القديم- قال: ليس في الدنيا حلال محض، لا يوجد شيء لو فكرت فيه إلا وفيه شيء من الشبهة، لا يوجد شيء لو فكرت فيه إلا وتجد فيه مالاً من الأموال المحرمة، قد جاء من هنا أو من هناك. مثلاً: الراتب، من أين جاء الراتب؟ من الربا، من كذا أو كذا..
فأنت إذا أردت أن تتشعب في الأمور فإنك ستتعب كثيراً، ولذلك فإن الورع يجب ألا يوقعنا في الوسوسة وفي التعقيد التي لم تأت به الشريعة أصلاً. ومن قواعد الشريعة: أن المشقة تجلب التيسير.
ومن قواعد الشريعة: أن الأمر إذا ضاق اتسع، وهناك مسألة وهي تتعلق بالورع وهي: أن الشبهة مسألة نسبية، فما قد يكون مشتبهاً على شخص، قد لا يكون مشتبهاً على آخر، فأنت قد ترى في المسألة شبهة، وقد تكون عندي واضحة، تكون عندي شبهة وعندك واضحة، فيكون الورع في حقي أن أترك، ويكون في حقك -لا يقدح في ورعك- أن تفعل، فالشبهة مثلاً مسألة نسبية، وتعتمد أحياناً على القناعات، قناعات الأشخاص، وعلم الأشخاص. ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب لنا مثلاً في التورع لما وجد تمرة في بيته في يد الحسن ، الولد الصغير فأخذها وقال: كخ كخ، مع أن هذا الولد صغير وهذا التمر قد يكون من تمر الصدقة، وقد يكون من تمر هدية وقد يكون كذا، لكنه كان يعتني بأن يتورع حتى الصغار عن الأطعمة المشتبهة؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وآل بيته، ما كان يجوز لهم أن يأكلوا من صدقة، ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأكل من الهدية، ولا يجوز لأهل البيت أن يأخذوا من الزكاة. والتورع يجب أن يكون من جميع أنواع المحرمات، لأن بعض الناس يسهل عليه أن يتورع في شيء لكن يصعب عليه أن يتورع في شيء آخر من الحرام، فيقع في هذا ويترك ذاك، ويعتبر نفسه أنه متورع عن الأشياء. خذ مثالاً: هؤلاء أهل العراق قتلوا ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم جاءوا يسألون عبد الله بن عمر عن أي شيء؟ عن دم البعوض نجس أو غير نجس؟ قتل الذباب في الحرم يجوز أم لا يجوز؟ سبحان الله! هذا ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تورعوا عن قتله، ثم دم البعوض يستفتون فيه وقتل الذباب يستفتون فيه!! معناه أن معايير هؤلاء الناس مقلوبة فهم يتورعون في الذباب والبعوض ولا يتورعون في دم الآدمي، وهو من هو، حفيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. الخوارج حدث من قصصهم أنهم لما خرجوا عن الصحابة وقتلوا علياً ، وحاولوا قتلمعاوية وعمرو بن العاص ، وخرجوا بالسيف على الصحابة، وقاتلوا علياً رضي الله عنه، إلى آخره، قبل أن يقاتلهم علي كانوا قد عاثوا فساداً وعملوا تجمعاً، وخرجوا بالسلاح على المسلمين، وكانوا كل من مشى في طريقهم قد يقتلونه، ومروا على صحابي يعبد الله معتزل الفتنة، قالوا: يا فلان ما رأيك في الفتنة هذه؟ قال: (قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تكون فتنة: القاعد فيها خير من القائم فيها، والقائم فيها خير من الماشي فيها، فكن عبد الله المقتول ولا تكن عبد الله القاتل) قالوا: إذن أنت تقصدنا، فقتلوه وأساحوا دمه في النهر، وكان عنده وليدة فبقروا بطنها وأخرجوا الجنين ورموه، ومروا بعد فترة على بستان واحد من أهل الكتاب، وكان فيهم جوع، فأراد بعضهم أن يأخذ من التمر؛ تمر البستان، فقال: بعضهم لبعض: لا، انتظروا كيف تأخذون من هذا التمر وهو لأهل الذمة، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصانا بأهل الذمة خيراً، لا يجوز أن نغصب أهل الذمة، تعال يا صاحب البستان: بكم تبيعنا هذا التمر؟ نحن لا نريد أن نظلمك بل نعطيك حقك كاملاً؟ فالنصراني هذا لما رأى هذا الأمر، دهش وطار عقله، فقال: تقتلون : عبد الله بن حرام الصحابي، وهو معتزل الفتنة وتفاوضوني على التمر؟ قال النصراني الكافر: تفاوضوني على التمر وتقتلون ذاك الصحابي!! إن لدى بعض الناس انحرافاً في مسألة الورع، فقد يرتكبون الحرام الواضح جداً، ثم يقولون: هذه شبهات نتورع عن الشبهات وهكذا، وهذه النزعة موجودة عند كثير من الناس. والورع أحياناً يتطلب أن الإنسان يترك أشياء كثيرة من المباحات، مع أنه مباح، وابن القيم سأل شيخ الإسلام عن مسألة، أي: توسع في أشياء، فقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: هذا ينافي كمال الورع، لأنه سأله عن مسألة من المباح: أنه يفعلها؟ قال: هذا ينافي كمال الورع. وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله من الأخطاء في الورع: أن بعضهم يتورع عن الكلمة الكاذبة، أي: يدقق في الكلمة الكاذبة والشبهة ويتورع جداً، لكنه لا يتورع في التقصير في فعل واجب كالأمر بالمعروف أو النهي عن المنكر وصلة الرحم وحق الجار، فيكون قاطعاً للرحم، ويظلم جاره، ولا يأمر بالمعروف، ولا ينهى عن المنكر، وفي نفس الوقت يقول: هذا مال محرم دعوني أتصدق، هذا فيه شبهة، دعوني أتصدق ببعضه، أنا تأخرت عن الدوام يوماً عشر دقائق يوماً خمس دقائق ويوماًَ كذا، فلا بد أن أتصدق من مالي بما يعادل تأخري عن الدوام، أو خروجي مبكراً من الدوام ويذهب يتصدق ويدقق في الأشياء، لكنه نذر ألا يدخل بيت أخيه؛ فقطع رحمه، بينما يدقق في تلك الأمور. وكذلك بعض الناس عندهم اعتقاد فاسد، فمن المعروف شرعاً أن فعل الواجب والمستحب وترك المحرم والمشتبه، ينبغي أن تكون الأدلة عليه من الكتاب والسنة واضحة، فهذا أمر مهم لا بد أن تكون الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة واضحة، وليست ظنوناً فاسدة، وهذا هو الخطأ، فإن بعض الناس قد يتركون أشياء بغير أدلة صحيحة، فتكون النهاية في الأمر أنه هوىً.
فمن الاعتقادات الفاسدة: أن بعضهم لا يعتمد على أدلة صحيحة في فعل الواجب، والمستحب وترك المحرم، والمشتبه، فهو يعمل بعقله، فيقول: هذا مشتبه وليس بناءً على شيء شرعي.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسباب الورع:
*ومن أسباب الورع أيضاً: التفكر في الحساب، وعذاب القبر، وهوان الدنيا، والقناعة وهكذا ...إلخ، ولو قال الإنسان: كيف أزيد درجة الورع في نفسي؟ فنقول: من الأسباب أن تتأمل في قصص السلف الذين كانوا يتورعون، وخذ مثالاً: أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، إذ جاءه مرة خادمه بطعام فأكله، فلما فرغ من الطعام، قال الخادم: أتدري من أي شيء اشتريت هذا الطعام؟ فقال: لا، قال: إني كنت تكهنت لأناس في الجاهلية وأنا لا أحسن الكهانة، فأعطوني مالاً فاشتريت به طعاماً وأعطيته لك، فالآن هذا المال عند الخادم محرم من وجهين: الأول: أنه أجرة على عمل محرم، وهو الكهانة. ثانياً: أنه أخذه بطريق المخادعة والخداع، قال: إني تكهنت لأناس في الجاهلية وأنا لا أحسن الكهانة، أي: من باب الكهانة، أخذ المال وخدعهم أيضاً.
ولذلك فإن هذا العمل من الخادم في شراء الطعام بالمال المحرم، قد يقول الإنسان: ما دخل السيد فيه؟ الخادم أخذ مالاً حراماً ثم وهبه إياه فجاء إلى أبي بكر بطريق هبة، ولكن ما كان لـأبي بكر أن يسكت عن ذلك أبداً، فماذا فعل؟ -هذا الحديث في الصحيح- [وضع إصبعه في فيه حتى استقاء كل ما في بطنه رضي الله عنه] ؛ لأن هذا الطعام يرى أن مصدره من مال محرم (وأن كل لحم نبت من سحت؛ فالنار أولى به) وأن الجسد يتغذى على هذا الطعام، فإذا كان الطعام محرماً، صار الجسد متعفناً بهذا الحرام، وهذا يؤثر على عبادة الإنسان، وعلى تفكيره، وعلى قلبه، وعلى صلاح نفسه، وعلى نيته، وهكذا. فإذا كان سلفنا يُخرجون الحرام من بطونهم على الشبهة، يخرجونه بعد ما يدخل وما كانوا متعمدين، لم يكن متعمداً، فكيف بالقوم الآن في زماننا الذين يدخلون الحرام إلى بطونهم عن عمد؟! إن أبا بكر الصديقأخرج الطعام من بطنه، على أنه جاء من طريق يشتبه فيه وما كان متعمداً عندما أكل، ما كان يدري، كان يمكن له أن يكون معذوراً؛ لأنه لا يدري عندما أكله، لكنه تحرزاً استقاء ما في بطنه، كانوا يخرجون الحرام من بطونهم، أو الشبهة من بطونهم، وكانوا قد أخذوها بغير تعمد، فكيف بالناس الآن الذين يأكلون الحرام وهم يعلمون أنه حرام، ويدخلونه إلى بطونهم وهم يعلمون أنه كسب خبيث؟!!*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسباب الورع:
*والورع المشروع هو: اتقاء ما يخاف أن يكون سبباً للذنب والعذاب مع عدم المعارض الراجح -كما ذكر في موضع آخر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في تعريفه- وذُكر أيضاً من معاني الورع: فعل المستحب الذي يشبه الواجب، وترك المكروهات التي تشبه الحرام، فهنالك أمور واجبة، وأمور مباحة، وأمور محرمة، وبين الواجب والمباح يوجد المستحب، وبين المباح والمحرم يوجد المكروه، هذه الأشياء البينية ليست على درجات واضحة في القطع، بحيث إنك في جميع الحالات تقول هذا مكروه (100%) لا يمكن أن يكون حراماً مثلاً أبداً في جميع الأشياء. بعض الأشياء تأتي فيها نصوص وفيها نوع من التباين، بحيث إنك تتردد في هذا الأمر هل هو مكروه أو محرم؟ وفي بعض المسائل تأتي أشياء ونصوص تقول لك بأن هذا الأمر يكاد يصل إلى الوجوب، هب مثلاً أنك أخذت موضوع السترة، ودرست النصوص الواردة في السترة، فتبين لك أن السترة فيها نصوص واردة في فضلها لا شك، وفيها نصوص واردة تقريباً تؤدي إلى وجوبها، وتقرأ أن جموع أهل العلم على أن السترة مستحبة، وقالت طائفة من أهل الحديث بوجوب السترة. لكن ما هو الورع عندك الآن؟ الورع أنك إذا صليت أن تصلي إلى سترة، لأن هذا الأمر فيه نصوص تقربه من الوجوب، ولا تستطيع أن تقول هذا مستحب (100%) بحيث إني أطمئن إلى كونه مستحباً تماماً، وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون واجباً لأن فيه نصوصاً فيها تشديد على هذا الأمر والأخذ به. ولذلك فإن العبد الصالح الذي ينوي إصلاح قلبه، يفعل المستحبات التي تشبه الواجب، وينتهي عن المكروهات التي تشبه المحرم، وتأمل في حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الحلال بين، والحرام بين، وبينهما أمور مشتبهات، لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه،- فعلوا الأحوط، فعلوا الورع- ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام). وذلك لأن الشخص عندما يتدرج في الأمور، ويفعل الأشياء المكروهة ولا يبالي، فإن هذا الفعل منه سيؤدي إلى أن يتساهل فيها حتى يأتي عليه يوم يقع فيه في الأمور المحرمة، فأول شيء يفعل الأشياء المكروهة كرهاً يسيراً، خلاف الأولى، ثم بعد ذلك يفعل الأشياء المكروهة، ثم يفعل الأشياء المكروهة جداً، ثم يفعل الأشياء المكروهة كراهية تحريمية، ثم يقع في الحرام القطعي، وهذا شيء طبيعي؛ لأن الذي يتدرج وينزل لا بد أن يصل إلى أسفل السلم، وفي النهاية يقع في المحرمات. وخير الورع الكف -الترك- وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك) هذه قاعدة مهمة في الورع، كل شيء اشتبهت فيه اتركه إلى شيء لا تشتبه فيه.
والإثم: أحياناً تجد أحدهم يسأل المفتين ويقول: أفتوني في كذا، أفتوني في كذا، وهو نفسه متحرج من المسألة، وقد يأتي بأشياء إلى المفتي يزين له المسألة بحيث يقول له المفتي افعل ولا حرج، وهو الذي زخرف المسألة، ولكنه في نفسه يعلم من التفاصيل التي لم يذكرها للمفتي مثلاً، أن الأمر هذا فيه حرام، وفيه أشياء: (الإثم: ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس). فما أنكره قلبك فدعه، إذا أحسست بالأمر أن قلبك ليس مطمئناً إلى هذا الأمر، وغير مستريح إلى هذا الأمر فماذا تفعل؟ تتركه، هذا هو الورع، والورع ينتج من أي شيء؟ متى يتورع الإنسان؟ إذا خاف من الله، الورع مرتبة تنتج من الخوف، والخوف يثمر الورع: (اتق المحارم تكن أورع الناس) هذا حديث صحيح يبين أن من أهم درجات الورع، اتقاء المحارم: (اتق المحارم تكن أورع الناس).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن الأمور التي تصلح القلب:
الزهد:
*ثم ننتقل إلى مسألة أخرى من المسائل التي هي من أسباب إصلاح القلوب، وهي الزهد: الزهد أمر مطلوب شرعاً مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ [النحل:96] ..
وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ فَأَصْبَحَ هَشِيماً تَذْرُوهُ الرِّيَاحُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقْتَدِراً * الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلاً [الكهف:45-46] ..
اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلادِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرّاً ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَاماً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ [الحديد:20] فالله عز وجل يحثنا على عدم التعلق بالدنيا، وعلى الزهد فيها، وعلى أن هذه الزينة والأموال والأولاد والخيل المسومة والأنعام والحرث والذهب والفضة، أن هذه متاع الحياة الدنيا لكن ما عند الله خير وأبقى، فنحن نزهد فيها، ولكن نحتاج أن نتعلم ما معنى الزهد.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أقسام الزهد:*والزهد أقسام: الأول: زهد في الحرام وهو فرض عين. الثاني: زهد في الشبهات، وهو بحسب مراتب الشبهة، فإن قويت ألحقت بالقسم الواجب، وإن ضعفت كان تركها مستحباً والزهد فيها أولى. والزهد في الفضول: يعني في المباحات، الأشياء الزائدة عن الإنسان أي: الترفهات والترفيهيات والكماليات. الثالث: زهد فيما لا يعني من الكلام.
الرابع: النظر.
الخامس: السؤال.
فبعض الناس إذا دخل بيتاً نظر في كل شيء، في كل زاوية، وثقب، وقماش، هذا من الفضول، والمفروض أن يزهد فيه ويتركه، وكذلك السؤال: من أين جئت؟ وإلى أين سوف تذهب؟ ومن كان معك؟ ومن كنت تكلم قبل قليل؟ ومن ومن..؟ فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كره لنا كثرة السؤال، فالزهد في الأسئلة هذه التي ليس لها معنى إلا إحراج الآخرين، هو من الزهد المشروع. السادس: الزهد في المدح والثناء، أي ينبغي للإنسان ألا يطلب المدح والثناء، بل يزهد في مدح الناس وثنائهم، سواء مدحك الناس أو لم يمدحوك، الأمر عندك سيان، مدحوك أو ذموك ما دمت تعمل لإرضاء الله فلا يهمك مدحهم ولا ثناؤهم، لأنه يهمك أن الله عز وجل يمتدحك على أفعالك، ولا يهمك أن الناس يمتدحونك على أفعالك. السابع: الزهد بالنفس حين تهون من أجل الله عز وجل، كالزهد بالنفس في المعركة وفي قتال المشركين مثلاً. الثامن وهو أفضلها وأهمها: إخفاء الزهد. وكذلك فإن المسلم لا بد أن يكون زهده في هذه الأمور الدنيوية نابعاً من عدم تعلق قلبه بالدنيا، فنتيجة لعدم تعلق القلب بالدنيا فإنه يترك هذه الأشياء والتوسع في المباحات؛ لأن التوسع في المباحات يأخذ وقتاً طويلاً، فأنت إذا كنت تريد أن تتابع كل موديل وكل جديد -صحيح أنه مباح- مثلاً: سيارة مباحة، أو أثاث مباح، لكن عندما تتابع وتتابع وتتابع، فإن وقتك يذهب في هذه المباحات، فتنشغل عن كثير من الطاعات.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الأشياء التي يُزهد فيها:
*والأشياء التي يُزهد فيها كثيرة: المال، والرئاسة، والنساء أحياناً، ومن معاني الزهد ومن الأشياء التي تثمره، ومن المشاعر التي تقترن به كراهية مشاركة الفساق وأرباب الدنيا الذين يزدحمون على المواضع الدنيوية، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرنا قال: (يوشك أن يحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب فيقتتل عليه الناس، فيقتل من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون، أو من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون) من كل مائة يقتل تسعة وتسعون، قتال على الذهب، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فمن حضره فلا يأخذ منه شيئاً) فقد علمنا صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إذا انحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب فيقتتل عليه الناس (فمن حضره فلا يأخذ منه شيئاً). قيل لبعضهم: ما الذي زهدك في الدنيا؟ قال: قلة وفائها، وكثرة جفائها، وخسة شركائها. 
إذا لم أترك الماء اتقاءً	تركته لكثرة الشركاء فيه

إذا وقع الذباب على طعام	رفعت يدي ونفسي تشتهيه

وتجتنب الأسود ورود ماءٍ	إذا كان الكلاب يلغن فيه*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حدود الزهد:
*والزهد منزلة عظيمة بلغها السلف والصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم، وانظر في عيش الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كيف عاشوا من الدنيا كفافاً.
وكان الواحد يسأل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حكم الصلاة بالثوب الواحد؟ ويقول: ما عندي إلا إزار؟ ما عندي إزار ورداء، كيف يفعل؟ يسأل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأهل الصفة ثلاثمائة واحد تقريباً كانوا في الصفة مجتمعين، الذي يأتي من المسلمين بعذق من تمر وبشيء من خبز، أو كل واحد يأخذ له واحداً، يعشيه كل يوم إذا وجد، أو يبيتون فقراء طاوين، فـأبو هريرة يسعى سعياً حثيثاً يقول الناس مجنون، وما به جنون ما هو إلا الجوع. فقد سأل أبا بكر مسألة لا لمعرفة الجواب، بل من أجل أن يفطن له، فلا يستطيع أن يبين صراحة، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمر زمن وما يوقد في بيته نار ولا يطبخ، لكن إذا دعاه أحد الصحابة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أكل خبزاً أبيض وقد يمر الشهر والشهران والثلاثة، ولم يوقد في بيته نار فليس هناك شيء يطبخ، سوى الأسودان التمر والماء، لكن انتبه معي إلى هذه النقطة، إنه لم يكن عنده عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا هذا، فهذا زهد في الدنيا، إن الله عز وجل يستطيع أن يجعل منه ملكاً، عنده الخزائن، لكن ما سأل الله هذا. لكن لما دعاه واحد من الصحابة في بستانه، وأخذ المدية وذبح له شاة وأتى له باللبن وأكلوا، وشوى لهم، هل قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا.
هذا الطعام أو هذه الشاة المشوية، هذا طعام نفيس وزهد فيه ولم يأكل، بل أكل، أي: لما تيسرت له الأشياء ولما وجد أكل، فأكله من هذا اللحم المشوي النفيس هل ينافي الزهد؟ كلا.
كان له تسع نسوة ويقوم بأمرهن ويعدل، وقد أباح الله له الزيادة على أربع خصوصية في حقه، هل قال: أزهد في النساء وأطلق نسائي كلهن؟ لا.
فهذا الذي نحتاج إليه وهو المفهوم الصحيح في الزهد. لقد كان ابن عوف وعثمان من أغنياء الصحابة، لكنهما كانا زاهدين مع ما فيهما من غنىً وابن المبارك ، كان زاهداً مع أنه كان ذا مال وفير، وكان يقول: لولا هذا -يعني المال- لتمندل بنا هؤلاء، أي: لولا عندنا المال يسترنا وإلا كنا لجأنا إلى الناس واحتجنا إليهم وتمندلوا بنا، وصرنا مثل الطراطير نأتي إليهم ونذهب على المال الذي عندهم، لا.
بل نحفظ ماء وجهنا بمال أعطانا الله إياه، لكن كان من الزاهدين، ليس كلما رغبت نفسه أكلة ممتازة، كلف نفسه وذهب إلى أقصى البلاد لكي يأتي بها. لعلنا سمعنا أن غنياً أحضر (إسكريم) بالطائرة من المحل الفلاني! هذا ممكن أن يكون زاهداً، إذا أكل من الخير الموجود عنده بلا تكلف ولا إسراف، لكن أن يرسل طيارة من أجل أن تأتي له بإسكريم، هذا إنسان..
!! نسأل الله السلامة. فالغني يمكن أن يكون زاهداً، إذا كان متواضعاً ولم تطغه النعمة، فإذا كان عنده بيت واسع ونظيف وأكله جيد أعطاه الله نعمة، يحب أن يرى نعمته على عبده، أو سيارة جيدة، لكن تكلف هذه الأزياء والأشياء ومتابعة الموديلات بحيث كل ستة أشهر يغير، ويغير أثاث البيت دائماً باستمرار، هذا معناه أنه متعلق بالدنيا فلا يمكن أن يكون زاهداً. فمتى يعرف الغني الذي عنده مال أنه زاهد أم لا؟ إذا شغلتك النعمة عن الله فازهد فيها، فزهدك فيها أفضل، وإن لم تشغلك عن الله، بل كنت شاكراً لله فيها، فحالك فيها أفضل.
فمثلا: شخص عنده تجارة، كيف يعرف أنه زاهد أم لا؟ إذا رأى أن التجارة تشغله عن طاعة الله، ويؤخر صلوات، ويتأخر عن المساجد، وعن دروس العلم والحلق والإخوة في الله، وصار إنساناً دنيوياً، لا.
إن تركك التجارة أفضل، خذ لك وظيفة عادية واجلس أحسن لك. لكن إذا رأى أن التجارة لم تقطعه عن العبادة، ولا عن المسجد، والإخوة في الله، وحلق العلم، ويعطي الزكاة والصدقات ويتصدق، وكلما جاءه فقير أعطاه، ويعطي للمجاهدين ولبناء المساجد ولطباعة كتب ..
وإلى آخره، فإذاً بقاؤه في تجارته أفضل بالنسبة له.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

معنى الزهد:
*ما معنى الزهد؟ ما معنى الزهد في المال؟ هل يعني أن أترك المال ولا آخذه ولا أسعى في طلبه أبداً؟ ما معنى الزهد شرعاً؟! قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: الزهد ترك ما لا ينفع في الآخرة، وقال سفيان : الزهد في الدنيا قصر الأمل، أي: أن تشعر أن الدنيا ذاهبة وأن حياتك فيها قليلة، وأن ما بقي منها إلا كالصبابة يتصابها صاحبها. والزهد في اللغة: هو الانصراف عن الشيء احتقاراً له وتصغيراً لشأنه للاستغناء عنه بخير منه، وهذا تعريف جيد.
ذكر الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في كتابه الزهد قال: الزهد على ثلاثة أنواع: الأول: ترك الحرام: وهو زهد العوام. الثاني: ترك الفضول من الحلال: وهو زهد الخواص. الثالث: ترك ما يُشغل عن الله: وهو زهد أولياء الله العارفين بالله سبحانه وتعالى. وقال الإمام أحمد -أيضاً- رحمه الله: الزاهد لا يفرح من الدنيا بموجود، ولا يأسف منها على مفقود.
أي: إذا جاءه شيء من المال من الدنيا مثلاً لم يتعلق قلبه به، ويسيطر حب هذا الشيء على قلبه، وأيضاً إذا فاته شيء من الدنيا كأن يكون خسر مالاً، أو ذهب له ولد، لا ييأس ويتأسف التأسف المنهي عنه شرعاً، فنحن بشر والإنسان لا بد أن يسر إذا جاءه مال، ولا بد أن يشعر بشيء من الضيق ويشعر بشيء من الأسف إذا فاته شيء من الدنيا أو خسر، لكن إلى أي درجة يكون الفرح بالمال؟ وإلى أي درجة يكون التأسف على فقده؟ هذا هو السؤال الكبير. فبعض الناس سروره بالمال طبيعي عادي حسب الفطرة التي في النفس، فالنفس مجبولة على حب المال والسرور بكسبه، فالإنسان إذا ذهب يقبض الراتب يكون مسروراً في قبض الراتب، فإذا فلس في آخر الشهر صار فيه نوع من الغم طبيعي، لكن إلى أي وضع هو يكون مسروراً بالمال؟ كأنه يريد أن يأكله أكلاً، كما فعل ذلك البخيل لما أقبل على الموت أكل المال حتى لا ينتفع به غيره، هذا غير طبيعي. وكذلك إذا فاته شيء من المال هل يشعر بشيء من الانهيار، واليأس والإحباط والقنوط وانتهت المسألة، وأغلقت في وجهه أبواب الدنيا، وكأن هذا المال صار إلهاً يعبد، وصار هو الذي يفرح به ولوجوده، ويحزن لفقده ولا يسر لطاعة، ولا يحزن في الوقوع في معصية، وإنما صار السرور لجلب المال، والحزن لفقد المال فقط. وقال بعض السلف : الزهد ألا يفرح من الدنيا بموجود، ولا يأسف منها على مفقود، كما قال تعالى: لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ [الحديد:23] أي: أن الله عز وجل كتب كل المصائب في اللوح المحفوظ: مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ[الحديد:22] أي: من قبل أن نخلقها في الأرض، لماذا؟ ما هو السبب والحكمة؟ لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ [الحديد:23] لأنك لو كنت مؤمناً وموقناً بأن هذا مكتوب عند الله قبل أن يحدث لك، سواء جاءك لا تطير به فرحاً، كأنه هو كل شيء، ولو فقدته فلا تنزل فيه غمرات اليأس، لأنه ليس كل شيء، وهو أمر مكتوب ومقدر ومقضي، انتهى وقضي الذي في الكتاب، شيء قد قضاه الله عز وجل، فلا تفرح به أكثر مما يجب شرعاً، ولا تغتم لفقده أكثر مما يصلح شرعاً. وقيل للإمام أحمد رحمه الله: أيكون الرجل زاهداً ومعه ألف دينار؟ قال: نعم، شريطة ألا يفرح إذا زادت ولا يحزن إذا نقصت، بمعنى: أن قلبه غير متعلق بالمال، فإذا زادت لا يشعر كأنه صلى ألف ركعة، وإذا نقصت يغتم كأنه وقع في المعاصي، وإلا صار عنده المال أهم من الدين.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن الأمور التي تصلح القلب: 
التذكر:
*ومن الأمور التي تصلح القلب: التذكر، لقد ذكرنا أن الورع يصلح القلب والزهد يصلح القلب، وفرعنا أشياء في الزهد والورع، وثالثاً: التذكر. قال الله عز وجل: إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ [الرعد:19] والله عز وجل أنزل القرآن: تَبْصِرَةً وَذِكْرَى لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُنِيبٍ [ق:8] والتذكر هذا لا يحصل إلا لصاحب القلب الحي، أي: من الذي يفكر في الآيات؟ الآن تسمعها في الصلاة وتسمعها في الإذاعة، والشريط، بعض الناس يتذكرون، فهذه الآيات تمر على قلبه فيفكر فيها فيلفت نظره وتستقطب تفكيره، ويمعن فيها التبصر والتفكير، وتهيمن على قلبه وتدخل شغاف قلبه، هذا إنسان تذكره يحيي قلبه: إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِمَنْ كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ أَوْ أَلْقَى السَّمْعَ وَهُوَ شَهِيدٌ [ق:37] عنده القلب يسمع وهو شهيد، فهو يتفاعل مع الآيات.لقد بكى واحد من السلفمرة في آية وهي قوله تعالى: وَبَدَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ [الزمر:47] ففكر فيها أنه يوم القيامة هؤلاء العصاة تتضح لهم أشياء من رب العالمين ما كانت على بالهم ولم يكونوا يفكرون فيها: وَبَدَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ [الزمر:47] فذنوبهم وجدوها كلها مسطرة واحدة واحدة، وما توقعوا أنها بكل هذه الدقة كل هذه الأشياء موجودة، فيأتي هذا العذاب مفاجئاً، ما كان على باله ولا كان في خاطره: وَبَدَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَحْتَسِبُونَ [الزمر:47] فبكى.
الشاهد أن الإنسان -أحياناً- تمر به آيات فيفكر فيها -مثلاً- ويربطها بالواقع، فينتج عنده في نفسه مشاعر كثيرة، ففي هذه الأزمة التي نمر بها، قد تأتي للواحد منا في باله الآيات والآيات، يفكر مثلاً: في قوله عز وجل: وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضاً [الأنعام:129] وفعلاً نجد أنها تنطبق على الواقع بالضبط كما أخبر الله بهذه السنة الموجودة: وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضاً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ [الأنعام:129]. والناس في مسألة التذكر أنواع، فمن فوائد الأزمة هذه أن الناس صاروا -والحمد لله- أنهم تعودوا على هذه الأشياء وعلى هذه المخاطر، فصارت المسألة معروفة، والواحد صار -كما ذكر أهل الفقه- قبل أن ينام يتشهد ويقرأ آية الكرسي والكافرون، فإذا جاء الموت فعلى التوحيد والحمد لله، وإذا سلمنا فخير، فهناك معانٍ كثيرة تجول في النفوس (اللهم أنت خلقت نفسي وأنت تتوفاها، لك موتها وإحياها، إن أمسكتها فارحمها وإن أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين).
ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يحفظنا، وأنا أقول: إن دعاء المسلمين في المساجد وفي القنوت كان له أثر عظيم في الحفظ، فكم قلَّت خسائر وكم بعد شر، كان يمكن أن ينزل على رءوسنا، ولم تنفع بعض الأسباب الدنيوية فيه، كهذه الصواريخ والمضادات والأشياء ما نفعت، ما الذي نفع قولوا لي بالله؟ كيف يتخيل أن صاروخاً ينفجر في الجو لوحده هكذا؟ فهو ليس صناعة تايوانية، قد تجد -والله- دعاء شيخ وشايب في المسجد، بقوله: آمين، هو الذي جعل الله يحفظ البلاد والعباد، نعم، الدعاء من أسباب الحفظ.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أقسام الناس في التذكر:
*الناس في التذكر ثلاثة: الأول: رجل قلبه ميت فلا يتذكر فهو غافل. الثاني: رجل له قلب لكن لا يسمع، كيف؟ أي: أنه إنسان ليس بغافل، ولكنه إنسان خامة جيدة، لكن ما جاءه أحد ووضع فيها بذراً، وسقاها وقلع شيئاً، لكنها أرض خصبة تنتظر من يبذر فيها، فهناك أناس عندهم قلوب، لكن ما تهيأت لهم الأسباب، أو الأشياء التي تجعلهم يفكرون في هذه الآيات. الثالث: رجل له قلب وتمر عليه الآيات ويسمعها ويفكر فيها، فالناس الذين عندهم قلوب وعندهم استعداد لكن ما عندهم تفكر، هؤلاء ناس من العامة، مثلاً: ربما أنهم لم يحصل لهم مجال لسماع الخير؛ فينبغي أن نهتم بهم، وأن نوجه لهم جهودنا. فالإنسان الذي ليس له قلب، هذا غافل، والإنسان الذي ليس له قلب هذا بمثابة الأعمى، والذي له قلب لكن لم يتفكر؛ لأنه لم يسمع ولم يصل إليه شيء، كإنسان له بصر لكنه لا ينظر إلى شيء ينظر إلى الفضاء إلى الخلاء هكذا، والشخص الثالث: الذي عنده قلب ويتفكر فهو كالناظر إلى الشيء المهم الذي يستحق النظر والتفكير. والتفكر درجات، فليس كل الناس يستطيعون أن يفكروا في الآيات والأحاديث والأشياء، ولا يستطيع بعضهم أن يتعمق فيها جداً، بعضهم يتعمق إلى آخر الشيء، وبعضهم يتعمق إلى ما قبله، وبعضهم إلى نصف الموضوع وبعضهم إلى أطراف الموضوع، ولكن العموم الذين يتفكرون، يعني: إن لم يصبها وابلٌ فطل، فإذا ما جاءه مطر غزير، يأتي ولو رش ينتفع به. فلذلك قال الله عز وجل:وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ [سبأ:6] بماذا يرون؟ بالتفكر، درسوا الآيات، فلو يدرس فقط المحرمات في الشريعة لعلم أن هذا الشرع مبني على حكمة رب العالمين: وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ [سبأ:6] بما آتاهم الله من البصيرة، فتفكروا وتمعنوا في معنى هذا القرآن والسنة، فهذه القلوب تحيا، إن القلوب تحيا بالتدبر والتفكر في آيات الله عز وجل، سواء كانت: المذكورة في القرآن، أو في كتب الحديث، أو المنثورة في الأرض والكون والجبال والشجر والدواب والبحار والأنهار وهكذا.
*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=101719

----------

